# Modest Install in Progress



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are some pics that I took from the install I am doing on my 2000 Jetta. The main pieces I am installing right now are:
Alpine MRP-F600 4 channel amp
Diamond Audio d661a 6.5" components up front.
I am leaving the rear speakers stock for a little while until I decide to do coaxials or a full component set back there. I started by making a custom amp rack using the stock cd changer holder so that the amp can be completely hidden in the trunk. I have ran the rca wire to the trunk, but I am still waiting on the speaker wire and power wire in the mail today.
I made the mdf spacers basically just like pwnt by pat said to do in his DIY. One of the biggest problems I have ran into is trying to fit the tweeters into the stock tweeter location. I am going to have to do some serious custom work to try and get them to go into that location. I guess stay tuned for updates and I will try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Modest Install in Progress (formerly silveratljetta)*

Sick! I was thinking of doing that with my amp also...did you fab up the brackets yourself? Would def like to see completed pics1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Modest Install in Progress (whitemike)*

It's just 1/8"x2" aluminum strips from home depot, nothing special. I'll take more pics when I get the amp finally installed. I'm running the power wire for it right now and the speaker wire should be here mon/tues.


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

Doesn't look modest to me!
Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks good so far...








What is the total thickness of the 2 MDF rings when bolted together??


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ Looks good so far...








What is the total thickness of the 2 MDF rings when bolted together??

1.5 inches


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Modest Install in Progress (formerly silveratljetta)*

got the amp put into place and the RCA's hooked up. I mounted the distro block and I'm about to mount the grounding block. I need a good trunk ground so if anyone has any recommendations I would really appreciate it.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Modest Install in Progress (formerly silveratljetta)*

Does anyone know if I should use the 75x terminal for remote turn on of the amplifier or the remote turn on wire from the headunit?


----------



## perishatmyhands (May 5, 2005)

use the remote turn on lead from the HU. is that the only amp youre going to run? or is there something more in the works?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
1.5 inches

Thank you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (perishatmyhands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perishatmyhands* »_use the remote turn on lead from the HU. is that the only amp youre going to run? or is there something more in the works?

later I am going to add a second amp.(Alpine mrp-m1000 mono amp to drive a single 10 inch sub in the trunk. That won't be happening for at least another 6 weeks though b/c I am going out of the country.


----------



## royer25 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

very sweet. So whatca going to hide that amp under?
Gonna show us a setup w/ a sweet plexyglass window w/ neons on it?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks good so far, but I have to ask the multi color putty used, is that to fill any gaps and stop rattles? cause I just use dynamat


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Looks good so far, but I have to ask the multi color putty used, is that to fill any gaps and stop rattles? cause I just use dynamat

to aid with dampening and to ensure a airtight seal (if that is his goal at least). 
to the OP, i really appreciate your write up, i have PG RSD 6.5 components and an mrp f550. i have the same exact approach you have too with the mdf. good luck with the rest of it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (royer25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royer25* »_very sweet. So whatca going to hide that amp under?
Gonna show us a setup w/ a sweet plexyglass window w/ neons on it?

the amp is hidden by the stock carpet in the trunk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

I need to know if it is okay for me to add an additional ground to the stock battery. I picked up some new battery terminals and I want to add a 0 gauge chassis ground to the negative terminal in addition to the stock negative ground. Is it a good idea to do this?


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_I need to know if it is okay for me to add an additional ground to the stock battery. I picked up some new battery terminals and I want to add a 0 gauge chassis ground to the negative terminal in addition to the stock negative ground. Is it a good idea to do this?

thats actually a very good idea. thats part of the "BIG 3" mod that a lot of car audio enthusiast do. this mod consist of upgrading the electrical with 0 gauge. alt+ to batt +/ chassis to engine block/ and batt neg to chassis
read up about it here http://www.caraudio.com/forum/...52355


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (nico24vr6)*

ok that was really helpful. I will do the negative battery terminal to chassis first. I can do the alternator and engine block wires later on. I was planning on grounding to a part of the fenderwell, but the metal is thicker on the strut tower. Would it be better to run a slightly longer wire to the strut tower for a little thicker metal or is the sheetmetal on the fender good enough?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Here is a pic of the crossover. I need to know what RAF means so if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## T-Red Tex (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

RAF = Rear Acoustic Fill
You can use it to wire up a coaxial set for rear fill...
I don't quite remember how much it cuts out for RAF something like 
-12db.








Andrew


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (T-Red Tex)*

thanks for that info. Not sure if I am doing coax's or another component set in the rear yet. It will definitely need something later for sure b/c my rear speakers suck worse than the fronts.


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdietric77 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Da_Mount)*

The RAF on those crossovers will cut it 10db.


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (jdietric77)*

nice work on the amp rack! 
i ran into the same problem with my aftermarket tweeters. it took a lot of dremelling to get them to fit in the stock location and i mounted them w/ zip ties. looks kind of crappy with the grill off but there is no play whatsoever. not sure what kind of mounting options you have w/ your set but maybe this will give you some ideas.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (porn8069)*

thanks for the tip on the tweeters. For some reason the depth on my tweeters is too big to even consider using the stock mounting plates. So what I have decided to do is buy a 42dd triple gauge panel to go right above my headunit. I am going to put the tweeters into the panel above the HU. The good thing about them is that you can adjust the aiming of the tweeters for the best sound so it's not like they will be pointing straight towards the rear seats. I won't be able to get the panel until I get back from study abroad the first week of july, but I measured everything out and this is the only way to get them to fit and look somewhat OEM.


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_So what I have decided to do is buy a 42dd triple gauge panel to go right above my headunit. I am going to put the tweeters into the panel above the HU. 

i'm curious to see what this is going to sound like...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (porn8069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porn8069* »_
i'm curious to see what this is going to sound like...

I talked it over with someone here on the tex and I have decided that it would be better to either drill a hole in my door panel(probably not going to happen), or mount the tweeters to the A pillar on each side. I can use one 42dd gauge pod on each side to mount the tweeter in, and it will look very OEM. I just hate the fact that the pillar pods are $75 each. I'm not even sure if I can bring myself to spend $150 just to mount the tweeters like that.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
I talked it over with someone here on the tex and I have decided that it would be better to either drill a hole in my door panel(probably not going to happen), or mount the tweeters to the A pillar on each side. I can use one 42dd gauge pod on each side to mount the tweeter in, and it will look very OEM. I just hate the fact that the pillar pods are $75 each. I'm not even sure if I can bring myself to spend $150 just to mount the tweeters like that.









Glad to hear you changed your mind. That would have been a bad thing to do.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks great so far.


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

My tweeters were to deep to fit behind the grill so I dremeled out a circle in the grill and that made enough room to fit the tweeter in the stock location. Doesn't look completely original but I can live with that because it sounds so much better


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (jlong1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlong1987* »_My tweeters were to deep to fit behind the grill so I dremeled out a circle in the grill and that made enough room to fit the tweeter in the stock location. Doesn't look completely original but I can live with that because it sounds so much better 

I did this for my tweets too. Looks fine, IMO.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bcramer v2.0)*

finished pics:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_finished pics:









Might I suggest you terminate those connections with some spade or ring terminals. You can go also unisulated lugs and wrap them and the wire in heat shrink.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

Nice clean install for the most part!
Couple questions. Do you have any issues with noise with your crossovers being so close to power sources? Also, do you have any issues with your amp overheating in that little compartment with no ventilation?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
Might I suggest you terminate those connections with some spade or ring terminals. You can go also unisulated lugs and wrap them and the wire in heat shrink.

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the ring or spade terminals. They are cheap, they make the install look better when you show people, they look more professional and they make it sound better especially overtime. and just wire ends are pain in the ass if you have to disconnect them and reconnect them.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bcramer v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcramer v2.0* »_Nice clean install for the most part!
Couple questions. Do you have any issues with noise with your crossovers being so close to power sources? Also, do you have any issues with your amp overheating in that little compartment with no ventilation?

I haven't noticed anything. The crossover on the passenger side is behind the airbag stuff so it is not near anything. The drivers side sits under the steering column and the only wires close to it are the wires for the headlight switch. I doubt they are hurting anything.
I have felt the amp and it does get pretty warm after a good 40 minutes of playing when coming home from work. Even if I mounted the amp to the back of the rear seats, there is no circulation in the trunk with the seats folded up. What I was thinking was that I could add a small fan back there to blow air over the amp. Does any company make small fans for this purpose?
I will go back and put some spade or ring terminals on the crossover wires. Thanks for the tip.


_Modified by formerly silveratljetta at 10:59 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
I haven't noticed anything. The crossover on the passenger side is behind the airbag stuff so it is not near anything. The drivers side sits under the steering column and the only wires close to it are the wires for the headlight switch. I doubt they are hurting anything.
I have felt the amp and it does get pretty warm after a good 40 minutes of playing when coming home from work. Even if I mounted the amp to the back of the rear seats, there is no circulation in the trunk with the seats folded up. What I was thinking was that I could add a small fan back there to blow air over the amp. Does any company make small fans for this purpose?
I will go back and put some spade or ring terminals on the crossover wires. Thanks for the tip.

_Modified by formerly silveratljetta at 10:59 PM 5-27-2008_

Lots of companies make fans for that very purpose.
http://www.hifisoundconnection...30046


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

did you add that circular enclosure for door depth reasons?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (kbs3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kbs3* »_did you add that circular enclosure for door depth reasons?

Yes if you don't the window will snag on the speakers. Which can break the speaker or the window track or it can gouge out your window tint. You dont need it in the rears but they are nice to have in the rears though.


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

I might have read somewhere that you have about 4" of depth? 
did you ever think of enclosing the circular enclosure for better sound ethics?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (kbs3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kbs3* »_I might have read somewhere that you have about 4" of depth? 
did you ever think of enclosing the circular enclosure for better sound ethics?

im not sure what you mean by this


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

I was under the impression that you had 4" of depth from the inner window space to the glass


----------



## OdinsRage (Nov 17, 2005)

never heard of sound ethics either!


----------



## OdinsRage (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

ahh theres no way that spade/ring terminals will make anything "sound better"
If anything, it can be argued that it would sound worse, because you are making more connections = more resistance perhaps. Wouldnt be able to notice, of course.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (OdinsRage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OdinsRage* »_ahh theres no way that spade/ring terminals will make anything "sound better"
If anything, it can be argued that it would sound worse, because you are making more connections = more resistance perhaps. Wouldnt be able to notice, of course. 


I believe he meant Aesthetics


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
I believe he meant Aesthetics

Correct. Not to mention in the long run it will give you consistent results. Just bare strands of wires will eventually start to break and you will run into problems down the road. A ring terminal also helps with getting rid of any electrical loops that you might get from having just the wires twisted like that. Which would create some interference. Granted for the most part you would not hear that, but the fact that you might is enough for me to take the few seconds to put them on


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (kbs3)*

i think hes talking about adding a cup behind the speaker to essentially create a sealed enclosure... thats what i did with my focals in the front doors and it sounds a lot nicer, better bass too


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flat Black VW* »_i think hes talking about adding a cup behind the speaker to essentially create a sealed enclosure... thats what i did with my focals in the front doors and it sounds a lot nicer, better bass too

ok i understand that a lot better. I think that would definitely be a chore to fab those up, not to mention running into possible clearance issues with the windows. I could definitely do cups in the rear because the windows are a non-issue. I have been looking into getting some 6.5" true small subs to put in the rear doors instead of just some coaxials or another set of components. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
ok i understand that a lot better. I think that would definitely be a chore to fab those up, not to mention running into possible clearance issues with the windows. I could definitely do cups in the rear because the windows are a non-issue. I have been looking into getting some 6.5" true small subs to put in the rear doors instead of just some coaxials or another set of components. Any thoughts on this?

bump for you because I had the same idea, but methinks 6.5 is just too small to get down to the frequencies desired when it comes to bass. I have heard 8 inch subs that sound nice and tight, but even they have trouble getting to real bottom notes, but since i don't listen to rap i could live without that.
so anyway, bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*

i would say just use a 6.5 in component, the woofer basically acts as a small low powered sub anyway, but you get a tweeter to add the higher notes


----------



## kbs3 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*

have you seen any 8" subs mounted in those locations before?


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (kbs3)*

a lot of new porsches actually have a pancake speaker that is an 8" mid woofer


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
bump for you because I had the same idea, but methinks 6.5 is just too small to get down to the frequencies desired when it comes to bass. I have heard 8 inch subs that sound nice and tight, but even they have trouble getting to real bottom notes, but since i don't listen to rap i could live without that.
so anyway, bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I listen to all kinds of music so you are probably right i would still need to add a single sub in the trunk anyways. I have been looking around because i do have some dimension restrictions because of where I want to build and mount the custom box in the trunk. I want a good balance of spl and sql and i was looking at the JL audio w6v2 and also the w7. Alpine type-x subs are also fairly well priced but i read that they dont have the best sql. The biggest i could fit is probably a single 10 but a 12 could possibly fit in there as well. I am going to mount it in the opposite corner of the trunk where the small cargo net used to be. there is a nice recess there where I could make either a fiberglass box(a lot of work) or an MDF box. what do yall think?


----------



## Gas Hed (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (nico24vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nico24vr6* »_
to aid with dampening and to ensure a airtight seal (if that is his goal at least). 
to the OP, i really appreciate your write up, i have PG RSD 6.5 components and an mrp f550. i have the same exact approach you have too with the mdf. good luck with the rest of it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where can you get the putty stuff?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

you can get modeling clay at any craft/hobby store.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

if those are your sub options i say go W6v2 no doubt... i personally hate alpine subs, i love there amps but to me their subs sound terrible...
the W7 is gonna be a bit too much for what it sounds like your going for, its a pure loud subwoofer...
the W6 is a very good sub, its powerful enough to feel it hit everytime, but not so loud as to drown out the rest of your system


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flat Black VW* »_if those are your sub options i say go W6v2 no doubt... i personally hate alpine subs, i love there amps but to me their subs sound terrible...
the W7 is gonna be a bit too much for what it sounds like your going for, its a pure loud subwoofer...
the W6 is a very good sub, its powerful enough to feel it hit everytime, but not so loud as to drown out the rest of your system

I plan to use an alpine mrp-m1000 amp to power it. The JL subs seem to need less power to hit the spl levels of other subwoofers like alpine for example. That amp is plenty powerful enough for that sub especially if I wired it down to 2 ohms it would probably blow it. Did you have any other subs in mind for that power range? the specs on the mrp-m1000 are:
General
* • Signal to Noise: 100dBA
* • Speaker Impedance: 4 or 2 Ω
* • Frequency Response: 20 -200Hz (200Hz/-3dB)
* • Input Sensitivity: 0.2 - 4.0V
* • Power Requirements: 14.4V DC (11V to 16V) 
Dimensions
* • Heat Sink (WxHxD) in: 12-19/32'' x 2-23/64'' x 9-33/64''
* • Heat Sink (WxHxD) mm: 320mm x 60mm x 242mm
* • Foot Print (WxHxD) in: 14-31/32'' x 2-23/64'' x 9-33/64''
* • Foot Print (WxHxD) mm: 380mm x 60mm x 242mm
Sound Tuning
* • Subsonic Filter: 15Hz (Fixed), -24dB/oct.
* • EQ (Equalizer): Bass EQ (Fixed Frequency): 50Hz 0 to +12dB
* • Crossover: 50Hz-200Hz, -24dB/oct. (Low-Pass) 
RMS Power Ratings
* • Per channel into 2 Ohms: (@ 14.4V ≤1%THD+N, 20Hz - 200Hz) 1000W x 1
* • Per channel into 4 Ohms: (@ 14.4V ≤1%THD+N, 20Hz - 200Hz) 600W x 1 
CEA-2006 Power Ratings
* • CEA-2006 Power Rating: (4 Ω @14.4V ≤1% THD+N, S/N: 75dBA, ref:1W into 4 Ω) 600W x 1


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

thats a nice amp and def extra power than the W6 needs, it would power 2 W6 quite nicely if wired up correctly...
what was your approximate price range for the sub?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flat Black VW* »_thats a nice amp and def extra power than the W6 needs, it would power 2 W6 quite nicely if wired up correctly...
what was your approximate price range for the sub?

i really do not want to spend more than 300 on the sub. I was looking into other lines last night like the RE XXX, which I think are way too big and pricey for my needs as well as the diamond audio lineup. The diamond audio D6s look pretty nice as well. I am open to any brand, i just want to get the best single sub for my money. 2 subs would be nice for the extra spl but i dont have room or money to add another one, nor do I think it is really necessary to suit my needs. 
I heard the the AA brahma subs are nice but i am having trouble finding a dealer for them online. I am leaning a little away from JL now bc they seem to be priced higher bc of the name that is associated with them and not because they necessarily have superior technology or quality.
Image dynamics also has great reviews but they seem to have cut off a lot of their online distributors for selling their products at discounted prices and now there are next to no retailers that I can find. I was looking at their IDMAX series. Their specs match perfect to this alpine amp and can run at a 4 ohm or 2 ohm resistance.


_Modified by formerly silveratljetta at 3:56 AM 6-7-2008_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Brahmas are no longer, unless you find a used onr or one someone has held on to and not used, as Adire Audio closed it's doors a couple years ago.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

ok thanks for that info.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

also check out memphis audio, planet audio big bang series, and hertz audio mille series


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*

I think I have decided that I am going to put some JL audio 6.5 inch w3 subwoofers into my rear door panels and run them off of the 4 channel amp. Here is a link to the JL site:
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...id=29
I think it will provide sufficient bass for right now since i mostly listen to rock and the occassional rap. It wont clutter my trunk and it the subs can be had for $120 for a pair. I am going to mount them similar to the front components but I think i might actually box in the rears so that they will act essentially like a sealed enclosure. The only thing I am worried about is clearance issues, but the rear doors do not have to worry about windows bc the windows dont drop all the way into the doors. What do you think about this idea?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_I think I have decided that I am going to put some JL audio 6.5 inch w3 subwoofers into my rear door panels and run them off of the 4 channel amp. Here is a link to the JL site:
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...id=29
I think it will provide sufficient bass for right now since i mostly listen to rock and the occassional rap. It wont clutter my trunk and it the subs can be had for $120 for a pair. I am going to mount them similar to the front components but I think i might actually box in the rears so that they will act essentially like a sealed enclosure. The only thing I am worried about is clearance issues, but the rear doors do not have to worry about windows bc the windows dont drop all the way into the doors. What do you think about this idea?

i like this idea and i was considering doing this myself, with a pair of these:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe...4-832
i just installed my 4 channel amp today, it took me 3 hours and i havent even begun to install my front components yet. Maybe im just retarted but it was very time consuming for me today.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

I'm curious. How do you plan to get the 4 liters sealed volume for the W3?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shad* »_I'm curious. How do you plan to get the 4 liters sealed volume for the W3?

i need to take off my rear door panel to have a look behind there but i did some calculations and I think i can make a custom enclosure that would bolt to the metal window frame. Like I said measurements need to be done but i think it is possible. 4 liters is not much at all.


----------



## T-Red Tex (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Also check out ED ---> http://www.edesignaudio.com/index.php
They make some awesome stuff for a very reasonable price.
I don't know of any other car audio companys that will back their products with a 5 year warranty.
I have run many different speakers (mb quart, alpine, diamond) and subs
(JL, RF, Alpine, ID). But for the money I kick myself for not finding out about these guys earlier before I put a 12" Type R in my GTI.








I heard a set of 10's in a friend's TC and was impressed. Almost as good as my old JL 10w6s but for 1/2 the price.








Andrew


_Modified by T-Red Tex at 8:14 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (T-Red Tex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Red Tex* »_Also check out ED ---> http://www.edesignaudio.com/index.php
They make some awesome stuff for a very reasonable price.
I don't know of any other car audio companys that will back their products with a 5 year warranty.
I have run many different speakers (mb quart, alpine, diamond) and subs
(JL, RF, Alpine, ID). But for the money I kick myself for not finding out about these guys earlier before I put a 12" Type R in my GTI.








I heard a set of 10's in a friend's TC and was impressed. Almost as good as my old JL 10w6s but for 1/2 the price.








Andrew

_Modified by T-Red Tex at 8:14 PM 6-11-2008_


i can vouch for this being a solid brand as well. I'm also fond of cadence sound for another reasonably priced, very good brand, for speakers and subwoofers.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (T-Red Tex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Red Tex* »_Also check out ED ---> http://www.edesignaudio.com/index.php
They make some awesome stuff for a very reasonable price.
I don't know of any other car audio companys that will back their products with a 5 year warranty.
I have run many different speakers (mb quart, alpine, diamond) and subs
(JL, RF, Alpine, ID). But for the money I kick myself for not finding out about these guys earlier before I put a 12" Type R in my GTI.








I heard a set of 10's in a friend's TC and was impressed. Almost as good as my old JL 10w6s but for 1/2 the price.








Andrew

_Modified by T-Red Tex at 8:14 PM 6-11-2008_

Uh oh..ED has been mentioned. Everyone get your helmets ready and on.


----------



## T-Red Tex (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (bcramer v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcramer v2.0* »_
Uh oh..ED has been mentioned. Everyone get your helmets ready and on.

What's the beef with ED? I'm just curious...
I tried searching and didn't find anything of interest on the forums.








Andrew


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (T-Red Tex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Red Tex* »_
What's the beef with ED? I'm just curious...
I tried searching and didn't find anything of interest on the forums.








Andrew

PM sent.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bcramer v2.0)*

anybody have any success with the JL audio w3?


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_anybody have any success with the JL audio w3?

what do u mean by success? i had one and loved it. single 12w3v2 in a sealed box with 350rms sent to it. it plenty for my taste


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_anybody have any success with the JL audio w3?

thats also a very nice sub, i put 3 in my friends explorer, 2 12s and 1 10 and it sounded very good


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bcramer v2.0)*

Would these CDT audio subs be a better buy than the JL 6w3v3?? Marginal price difference for the CDTs.
http://www.woofersetc.com/inde...=5574


----------

